# Flystrike on Kittens



## elevan (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone know of a safe product to use on kittens for flystrike?  It's devastating our poor kittens.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 11, 2013)

If you spray iodine on them it will draw the maggots out. That will help until you can find an insecticide to get rid of the maggots in the meantime.


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks.  We've lost 2 of 5 kittens today to severe flystrike...found the kittens covered in flies, eggs and maggots.  Poor things.


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 11, 2013)

Scarlet oil might work. I've had this happen with kittens with wounds the only thing that really worked was keeping them inside. 
My concern with insecticide is the mother may stop cleaning them lead to constipation and an overall bigger problem.


----------



## elevan (Sep 11, 2013)

Mama cat wasn't too pleased with the iodine.  We can't keep the kittens or the mama inside due to allergies so I just hope that we can keep the flies off them.  It rained today and that seemed to bring all the flies out of hiding.  Poor kittens.

Where do I find scarlet oil?  The drugstore?


----------



## BrownSheep (Sep 11, 2013)

Feed stores. Maybe get on of thos stinky traps to attract them elsewhere.


----------

